# Prodigy kid, what do you think?



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello guys,

I've just attended a music recital and happened to see a prodigy kid. And, oh my God, she's just 11 years old, and she played a nocturne (I don't know whose, but I believe it's the same difficulty as Chopin's Impromptu in C#) with only A LEFT HAND. And she did it perfectly! She did a very long leap acciacatura as it's just a regular mordent, and I just feel like i'm completely nothing.

Well, I'm 18 but I couldn't play like her even with my two hands! (She played it with perfect dynamic nuances, perfect legato, and distinctively clear theme with only left hand!). I looked down on myself and thought, what's my point in playing music if anybody else could do it better? I guess you all knows how it feels like, it wasn't jealousy, but I just feel pointless.

How could they do it, the prodigies! Are there additional weight on their brain processor, or do they practice hanon 24 hours a day, or maybe a virtuosoic ghost just come to posses their fingers. I just wanted to be like them but no, I'm me myself, a mediocre.  

I hope you could understand my poor English and share your experience about this miracelous phenomenon, the child prodigy.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

As I understand it, the word "prodigy" is far overused in today's society. Mozart was a prodigy. Menuhin was a prodigy. Enescu was a prodigy.

In all probability, that child you saw was just a child who was more musically inclined than some others. The world isn't split up into just "prodigies" and "non-prodigies;" there are shades of grey that in today's society of absolutism very few people understand. So don't feel bad about it. Just keep trying, ignore the "opposition," if you will.

Music is not full of absolutes, and I'm fed up with the thought that it does!


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't worry, fox druid, it doesn't matter if there's someone who plays better than you (and anyway, her repertoire may well be far narrower than yours, in which case she's bound to be better at the things she plays), all that's important is that you can play well yourself. You're not in some kind of ultimate competition where unless you're the *best evar* your life isn't worthwhile; as long as you're bringing music to someone, that's a positive influence you're having on the world, even if it's just your family hearing you practice. So don't call yourself pointless, because the only pointless thing here is wanting to be better than everyone else. Music is not about comparatives.
(Sorry if that was a bit too mushy and sentimental)


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with the violist.


----------

